# .gif animation als image abspielen



## StrikeTom (24. Okt 2010)

Hi leute,
wie spiele ich eine *.gif-animation ab?
ich habe schon gegooglet das was ich gefunden habe wurde auf einem label
angezeigt(ich möchte das für ein spiel machen und da eignet sich ein jlabel nicht so):

```
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
 
/**
 * @author Darimont
 */
public class game extends JFrame {
 
    public game() {
        super("PanelWithImage");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
 
        JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("c:\\hallo.gif"));
        JPanel panel = new JPanel();
        panel.add(label);
        add(panel);
 
        pack();
        setVisible(true);
    }
 
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new game();
    }
 
}
```

mein eigener versuch:

```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class game extends JFrame{
	Image bild;
	 private JPanel ocean = new JPanel() 
	    {
	        public void paintComponent(Graphics g) 
	        {
	            super.paintComponent(g);
	    		g.drawImage(bild,30,30, null);
	        }
	    };
	    public game(){
	    	add(ocean);
	    	File f = new File("C:\\hallo.gif");
    		try
    		{
    			bild = ImageIO.read(f);
    		} 
    		catch (IOException e)
    		{
    			e.printStackTrace();
    		}
	    	setSize(500,500);
	    	setVisible(true);
	    	setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	    }
	public static void main(String[]args){
		new game();
	}
}
```
Danke für alle antworten


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Okt 2010)

Mhm, naja anstelle des animierten gifs könntest du ja die Einzelbilder des gifs extrahieren(vorher oder evlt. auch in Java) und laden und dann eben die Einzelbilder zeichnen(oder direkt so etwas wie sprite sheets benutzen). Das hat auch den Vorteil dass du die Frame-Geschwindigkeit selbst regeln kannst und hast generell mehr Steuerbarkeit.
Du kannst dir ja auch mal das Tutorial von Quaxli anschauen, z.B. das Erste - den Helicopter


----------



## StrikeTom (24. Okt 2010)

Danke,
Mit einzelbildern hab ich es schon mal versucht, aber da
Passieren mir zu viele fehler.
ich habs wahrscheinlich von der art falsch gemacht,
aber ich dachte mir, dass ich doch gleich bei fast dem gleichen
Code bleiben kann und nur die jpg-datein in gifs umwandele.
aber ich guck mir mal das tuturial an.
Danke


----------

